# what i did at work today :)



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

I was pretty bored at work sitting in the break room. Noticed something i could do to liven things up a little haha. Whoever spots what i did gets a cookie! And the way to go cody is me just because im the only petcare associate who has sold a class this year but its not what your looking for.


----------



## Earthsiege (Apr 20, 2010)

Is it the '# of Asses Sold'? Lol.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

ahaha yep! here is your imaginary cookie!


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Off tangent here, but hey, shoot me...

Did you're old job ever involve selling Picasso Percula Clownfish? I'm just curious about the pricing in stores... Thanks!


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

nope never sold them sorry


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

though every time you go to a website you do get a cookie, most likely multiple cookies.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

albino did you see the drawing im doing for a free gecko?


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

*hmmm*

Coooooooooooooooooooool!


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

no I didn't revolution, how do I join in?


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

Betta man said:


> Wow! where you work is the only store I have ever heard of that sells donkeys.


haha nice^


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

Albino_101 said:


> no I didn't revolution, how do I join in?


im taking entrants on my facebook page just click the link in my sig. its $10 entry only 10 people will be allowed in. buyer will pay half of shipping which will run about $25. The gecko will be worth somewhere in the range of $75-$100 i will be offering about 3 geckos winner will have choice of their favorite. taking payment through paypal to [email protected] can send as soon as you want i will be kicking it off real soon already have about 8 confirmed people.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

im also going to make a video of the drawing so everyone can see that it is infact completely random and not rigged.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

Hey revo whats your selling price for apple snails? Just curious as my tank has a ton of them and I'm thinking I may try to sell some off localy.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

we dont sell them where i work now but where i used to work it was either $2.95 or $3.95 cant remember


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

oh well thanks for the offer revolution, but today my dad and I got a really good deal on a 60 gallon tank with a stand and lights, so my money is going to make that into a saltwater tank.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

PM about to be sent!


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

Hey, Rev! Do you plan on doin any more drawings like this one? This month worked out bad financially, but I really would be interested if you do it again.


.... perdy please?


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

of course this one is seeming like its going to turn out good been talking to a lot of people about it who are interested i just really need to announce what geckos are going to be in the drawing and get going on it!


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

Awesome. I lok forward to the next drawing!


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

It seems like the gecko business is really kind to you, rev.  great job!


----------



## fishloverzj (May 3, 2010)

Revolution1221 said:


> of course this one is seeming like its going to turn out good been talking to a lot of people about it who are interested i just really need to announce what geckos are going to be in the drawing and get going on it!


I might eventually enter, if you have leos.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

no leos right now im more into the arboreal species of geckos concidering a pair of crocodile skinks as well might be dropping a deposit or possibly be picking one up tomorrow. getting a trio of gargoyle geckos next week and hoping my white lineds will start producing soon ive got an awesome cage comming for them tomorrow and 4 more reptibreeze cages. also am going to pick up about 10-15 cresties tomorrow


----------

